# First Cities To Have Police Forces Federalized .



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It is another overreach of Constitutional authority as Hussein Obama firms his authoritarian grip on American society. Just as he and his henchman Eric Holder promised, Obama is launching his police force federalization program
First Cities To Have Police Forces Federalized Announced, What Nice Boots You Have, Herr Holder | ConstitutionRising.com


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That picture is funny, but I suspect photoshopped.
I wish the writer had spent more time talking specifics, and less time with tiresome vitriole. Now I gotta go look up the story elsewhere just to fnd out what is really involved in the plan.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mmm.. Next step to getting that national "army" he talked about. The first step was expanding dhs. DHS was a mistake to start with.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have a reliable source?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Do you have a reliable source?


AFAIK yest it's there. Your job as a poster in this thread is to prove me wrong.
I hope you can BTW.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Here ya go: COPS Office: President's Task Force

And the report that goes along with it: http://www.cops.usdoj.gov/pdf/taskforce/Interim_TF_Report.pdf

It certainly has the wording down. Wording that can be interpreted many ways, which normally bodes poorly for citizens.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Dang it, that was a pdf. Android tablets throw downloads into the download folder, but since I am sitting here in a walmart while I work, I do not wanna go into that folder. There are 'things' in that folder that are not appropriate for any age.

Looks like Obama is about to have Obamacare repealed by the budget process.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Who's budget?
Didn't the house pass one that kept it fully funded?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All I had to read was usdoj intro and knew it was hogwash. Harmony between the nazi's and the people! gimme a break. Trust us, we're from the government and here to help.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Yea,the checks in the mail,I love you,guess what's next!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

$4.7M won't even make a dent into Gary's crime problems .... they are already a mini-Detroit disaster .... they could spend the whole bundle on just new squad cars


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

At least O'Hitler and Gerbils are taking over SHIT-HOLE cities in their effort to unbury them from their respective septic tanks.

Fort Worth surprises me. What is the problem in Fort Worth? Too many taco-benders?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> At least O'Hitler and Gerbils are taking over SHIT-HOLE cities in their effort to unbury them from their respective septic tanks.
> 
> Fort Worth surprises me. What is the problem in Fort Worth? Too many taco-benders?


Until I read the second line, I was pulling on my boots to prepare for a good ass-kicking.
Good thing I kept reading. 

Can't say why Ft. Worth is one of them. Of course, that is assuming those cities are actually doing/getting anything.
The original article said so, but I couldn't find anything else confirming it, and I don't give full faith and credit to that site.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Crap. I have family near Stockton that I care about :'(

I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Had to fix a few things.

First the articles photo.








Next a line from the report.

From the introduction

_"When any part of the American family *that votes democratic* does not feel like it is being treated fairly, that's a problem for
all of us," said the President._


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you page on back to the recommendations, they are probably the biggest crock of horse hockey I've ever seen. I'd like to have seen a very clear definition of what these bozo's consider Procedural Justice.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I think some of the writes facts might be a bit off. Stockton has a federal mandate to bring there police force up to a certain level and if I remember right the city actually went to the feds asking for help as they don't have enough $$$ to put into law enforcement to deal with the crime that they have. Ripon might know more of the facts, I just remember some of the broad details. I know Oakland is in the same boat, they have to bring there police force up to a certain level by a certain date or the feds will step in. Part of the problem is that no one wants to be a cop in Oakland (same with Stockton). And I think with Oakland the mandates where set up while Bush was in Office.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

To my knowledge Stockton has no federal mandate on number of officers nor does Oaklamd. Cadets for both were in my last academy in '14. If you search federal mandates police stockton I found nothing relating to the link in the OP. What I believe the reference to is federal grants for local police departments. With federal grants always comes strings. That doesn't mean federalizing the local PD. To be honest I saw nothing on the OP link but hyperbole, not one reference of an order, an act, or anything. Looks like a typical sales pitch for anti obummer material....with so much ammo against the loser in charge why does Rick Wells need to make crap up? To me it looks like what he did.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> At least O'Hitler and Gerbils are taking over SHIT-HOLE cities in their effort to unbury them from their respective septic tanks.
> 
> Fort Worth surprises me. What is the problem in Fort Worth? Too many taco-benders?


Not sure why Fort Worth was chosen for the honor..other than they stay broke a lot. Their city pension plan is way in the red. Maybe they think the Boy King will bail it out. 
Fort Worth pension unfunded liability hits $1.12 billion | The Star Telegram The Star Telegram


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PS..Edit. Fort Worth is also having some issues with the black cops crying discrimination of course. 
Three more officers sue Fort Worth, ex-police chief Halstead for racial discrimination, retaliation | Dallas Morning News


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Until I read the second line, I was pulling on my boots to prepare for a good ass-kicking.
> Good thing I kept reading.
> 
> Can't say why Ft. Worth is one of them. Of course, that is assuming those cities are actually doing/getting anything.
> The original article said so, but I couldn't find anything else confirming it, and I don't give full faith and credit to that site.


You won't ever see me badmouth Texas, except for the liberal strongholds, like Austin.


----------

